# Scottish lawyer wanting to relocate



## peteyeti (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Peeps...
I am a Scottish Solicitor married with 2 young children. I have lived my youth in Africa and now want to give my own children the experience of living abroad and enjoying new cultures.
I have been looking through some recruitment sites and have contacted a law firm...with no joy. 

I am eager to move to Dubai, as I have a good friend there who loves the lifestyle. What are the chances of me securing a job, and should i do anything here to enhance my cv...learning Arabic etc.
Please help if you can my new friends.
Pete


----------



## Jessica36 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Pete

You don't say how long you are qualified or in what field of law. I know the firm I am currently working for in Dubai are looking approximately 10 lawyers - most of our lawyers do not speak Arabic, it would enhance your CV but it wouldn't be necessary. Also you may try using the Job Agencies out here rather than applying directly, as the firms seem to like agencies out here rather than direct.

Good luck!


----------



## peteyeti (Jan 10, 2013)

Jessica...many thanks for replying so fast. I am so eager to work in Dubai and have been acting as an agent for the past year. So shall i remove the areas of law and PQE from my CV...also would you have any names of good recruiters. i have logged onto a few so far.
Are the salaries quite attractive, given that i have to pay for school fees and medical etc?
Many thanks for your help...v appreciated.
Pete


----------



## Jessica36 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

I think you misunderstood me - I was saying that you did not mention in your post what area of law you are qualified in, rather than do not mention it in your CV - they would definitely need that information in the CV!! One of the agencies we deal with is Gulf Recruitment or Hayes Recruitment - I'm sure if you check there are a lot of agencies that would be willing to help. Medical is usually covered in your package and you can ask for various things depending on the company - I did a lot of research before I came here and I still struggle at times with money although I'm getting 3 times what I was getting in the UK - I suppose it will depend on your lifestyle - I would say get the job first and then start to negotiate your package. What area of law are you qualified in and what how long have you been qualified?


----------



## peteyeti (Jan 10, 2013)

Jessica
Ha....totally misunderstood you there ha. Sorry. Ok i am 3yrs pqe and my main areas are crim, immigration and human rights , employment, family and litigation
however i have also give seminars on commercial matters re mergers
and i have a strong engineering and military background.what types of lawyers are your firm looking for?
Pete


----------



## Jessica36 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi

We were looking employment and corporate, although I'm not sure what stage interviews are at. You have a good range and it shouldn't be too difficult to get a job out here, especially if you are England & Wales qualified - not sure about Scottish!! ;o) I'm from NI and I know some of the laws are different in the regions. Best advice is go to an agency - but the money should be good, they should supply somewhere for you to live for a few weeks, so that you can find somewhere else to live and it may even be an idea to come out for a holiday with your family first to see if you like Dubai and get some interviews in while you are here!


----------



## peteyeti (Jan 10, 2013)

Many thanks Jessica...that is a great help.i will contact come people and look to come over. I have a friend who lives there so at least i have a base.
Will undoubtedly be in touch...any other info you could offer re shopping scene etc would be great. Also my wife has a great cake business.boombasticbakery dot com. do you reacon the expats would buy into the whole cake scene?
Pete


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Pete,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## peteyeti (Jan 10, 2013)

Tops....many thanks.if we make it I'll buy you a beer ha.


----------

